# lime a way water heater



## Bobsky (Aug 11, 2011)

What's the worst case scenario if you pour lime a way in water heater and accidently get some on anode?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Don't do it, it will melt the rod if that happened there will be a explosion, a catastrophic explosion.


----------



## Bobsky (Aug 11, 2011)

*humm*

right away or over time? When you replace anode after lime doensn't it get on it then??


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Bobsky said:


> What's the worst case scenario if you pour lime a way in water heater and accidently get some on anode?


Why not post an introduction...

Say hi and tell us a little bit about yourself....

http://www.plumbingzone.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=3

Or you can just wait to read some hilarious answers....


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Bobsky said:


> right away or over time?


It will happen when you least expect it.






Paul


----------



## Bobsky (Aug 11, 2011)

*Intro*

Sorry, I work for a medium sized plumbing company for last 5 yrs. Kinda new and still learning alot. just found this site other day and seems like a good post to start with. A friend called me a while ago and said he cleaned a glass gas water heater with lime a way and left rod in. He pour it through drain valve and only used 1 gallon. He said he tried not to get any concentrated lime a way on anonde rod. But might have got a bit on it. Tank was flushed at least 10 times and hot water spickets left on for 1 hr or more. Everything seems fine now 10 hours later except water still slightly bubbly and milky. 

Only reason I ask is all the safety notes on water heater manuals stating imminent doom with explosion and fire. 

Are they overexaggerating slightly?


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Bobsky said:


> Sorry, I work for a medium sized plumbing company for last 5 yrs. Kinda new and still learning alot. just found this site other day and seems like a good post to start with. A friend called me a while ago and said he cleaned a glass gas water heater with lime a way and left rod in. He pour it through drain valve and only used 1 gallon. He said he tried not to get any concentrated lime a way on anonde rod. But might have got a bit on it. Tank was flushed at least 10 times and hot water spickets left on for 1 hr or more. Everything seems fine now 10 hours later except water still slightly bubbly and milky.
> 
> Only reason I ask is all the safety notes on water heater manuals stating imminent doom with explosion and fire.
> 
> Are they overexaggerating slightly?


Why in the hell would anyone that called themselves a plumber put any chemical into a potable water system that wasn't safe for consumption? He should have his license taken away for doing something that stupid. A plumbers job is to protect the public from chemical contamination like that. Instead your buddy went ahead and introduced a chemical into the potable system purposely. Nice one!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> Why in the hell would anyone that called themselves a plumber put any chemical into a potable water system that wasn't safe for consumption? He should have his license taken away for doing something that stupid. A plumbers job is to protect the public from chemical contamination like that. Instead your buddy went ahead and introduced a chemical into the potable system purposely. Nice one!!


That's the first rule of plumbing .... Protect the health and welfare of the public.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Fyi next time p want to clean out a heater use apple cider ok not something that could kill some one or sicktn a small child


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I always use vigager for de liming, might smell bad but dont kill ya.


----------



## AllAces777 (Nov 23, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> Why in the hell would anyone that called themselves a plumber put any chemical into a potable water system that wasn't safe for consumption? He should have his license taken away for doing something that stupid. A plumbers job is to protect the public from chemical contamination like that. Instead your buddy went ahead and introduced a chemical into the potable system purposely. Nice one!!


 
That was the first thing I was thinking too. I've even heard that people can get sick with the vinegar solution as well. 

I would never, ever introduce anything into the water system, unpredictable situations can definitely arise. If things get too clogged or too dirty, time to replace them. :thumbsup:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

AllAces777 said:


> That was the first thing I was thinking too. I've even heard that people can get sick with the vinegar solution as well.
> 
> I would never, ever introduce anything into the water system, unpredictable situations can definitely arise. If things get too clogged or too dirty, time to replace them. :thumbsup:


So if a customers tankless water heater gets limed up after a couple of years. It would be your recommendation to toss it in the trash and get a new one? I highly doubt that.


----------

